

A Node.js Framework Author Throwdown - cjm
http://nodeup.com/seventeen

======
cjm
Geddy - <http://geddyjs.org>

Tako - <https://github.com/mikeal/tako>

Flatiron - <http://flatironjs.org>

SocketStream - <https://github.com/socketstream/socketstream>

Express - <http://expressjs.com/>

------
rbxbx
If you're into this type of thing, I imagine <http://throneofjs.com/> would be
up your alley as well.

    
    
      Speakers:
        Alex MacCaw — Spine.js
        Steve Sanderson — knockout.js
        Dan Webb — Top Secret
        Erich Ocean — Blossom
        Miško Hevery — Angular
        John Bender — jQuery-mobile
        Jeremy Ashkenas — backbone.js
        Yehuda Katz — ember.js
        Tom Dale — ember.js
        Nick Small — batman.js
        Harry Brundage — batman.js

~~~
lucian1900
Ninja? Really? I thought the "ninja programmer" thing was a bad joke.

